# what do you do for a living??



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

ok i know im new here but i am a little interested to see what the cross section of jobs is here.

myself i am into my 2 year of training to become a vicar. i found god after a very traumatic experience quite a few years ago and never looked back. took me ages to find out that i wanted to be a vicar though.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, a vicar! That's actually really cool, spending all that time in such beautiful buildings!

Me? I'm an archaeologist. And a lowly field archaeologist at that too! But I love my job more than anything, and it keeps me nice and fit!


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

wow cool job salmonpuff. i used to want to be a paleontologist  or paleobotanist when i was younger, but kinda got lost in the world. i am now really enjoying my job and i think it is great to spend all day in beautiful buildings


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 14, 2009)

This is a picture of me at work.....


----------



## Minster (Nov 14, 2009)

hehehehe nice job there brightontez. bet it is a really stressful job though.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 14, 2009)

I am a humble housewife (yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn!!), with the odd bit of babysitting thrown in .  I know, I know, it's all a bit highbrow, innit?  

xx


----------



## shiv (Nov 14, 2009)

i'm about to start working with adults with learning difficulties.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Minster,

I'm a student and apprentice lab rat for the NHS.

Here's a picture of myself...I'm the one on the left...


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm a layabout currently scrounging off the state. I have been an IT consultant, graphic artist and uncivil servant. Oh and I was a Firkin Barsteward once.


----------



## shiv (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Hi Minster,
> 
> I'm a student and apprentice lab rat for the NHS.



what do you study?


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 14, 2009)

shiv said:


> what do you study?



I'm studying for a BSc in Applied Biomedical Science. Basically I'd be working in the pathology labs in hospitals analysing everything sent in by GP's, wards, A&E and you name it they get it from there. As part of my course I'll be working in the hospital in my home town. 

Tom


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 14, 2009)

A Land Surveyor! Someone has to do it! I actually enjoy it hey hoy it's off to work we go! When there is any


----------



## am64 (Nov 14, 2009)

unemployed architect and supermum...rossi got any work going??


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 14, 2009)

am64 said:


> unemployed architect and supermum...rossi got any work going??



It's picking up thanks AM64! You a soloist? Guess it been rotten for us all last 12-18months.


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2009)

yep am on me own nobody will work with me


----------



## twinnie (Nov 15, 2009)

well i was a senior care officer at a nursing home and was meaned to start uni this year for nursing but the docs have banned it the now  so hopefully next year so at the moment i am a housewife


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

wow some of you have really interseting jobs.

id like to add a little bit of a second question to if it is ok lol

ok question 2 is whats the best part of your job??

for me it is the fact i am doing something i love and also the fact i am helping people find the answers they seek.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 15, 2009)

Minster said:


> wow some of you have really interseting jobs.
> 
> id like to add a little bit of a second question to if it is ok lol
> 
> ...



i just loved caring for people i was so upset when the doctor and the dsn told me i had to stop working i really miss it


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

thats so sad  i do hope you are able to return to work soon.

my soon to be wife is a senior care worker for people with dementia. she loves the job and the people she cares for, but finds certain policies at the place she works are really not what they should be, so she is looking to find investment to open her own care home for emi patients.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 15, 2009)

The best part of my job is getting totally stuck in and covered in mud. It doesn't matter if I don't find anything, as I love being active with it. The amount of times I've been found six feet down a ditch singing my head off about hedgehogs or something else random, and always with a smile on my face. Like I say, it doesn't matter if I find anything, but its nice if we do


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 15, 2009)

Minster said:


> wow some of you have really interseting jobs.
> 
> id like to add a little bit of a second question to if it is ok lol
> 
> ...



Well, as part of my course I get paid placements in two NHS pathology laboratories. This counts towards a portfolio the I will submit to the Healthcare Professions Council at roughly the same time I graduate from uni so I will not have to undergo as much training post graduation as others do. In return for working part time in term time and full time in my holidays I get a small salary and my university fees paid. 

More to the point I do enjoy working in a lab environment and playing around with lots of potentially dangerous things. Like pathogenic bacteria or samples containing pathogens.

Tom


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

that sounds very cool tom 

salmonpuff id love to see a real dig site, but alas gods work is never done lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 15, 2009)

Minster said:


> that sounds very cool tom
> 
> salmonpuff id love to see a real dig site, but alas gods work is never done lol



depending on where you live, there may be a research dig going on locally if your local uni does an archaeology course. They usually have open days! Very rarely will the public be able to see a commercial site, building sites aren't very safe places


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2009)

minister shouldn't you be a work today?????


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

lol i am not working this sunday as i worked last sunday. we do, as training vicars, get every other sunday off in my parish. i do 2 sunday sermons a month but i still assist the vicar with writing his sermons for the other 2. the man in charge actually doesnt get a sunday off as he has to see the sermons i deliver of a sunday. it works for me for now as i get to see my kids on a sunday morning as they and their mum are not really religious.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 15, 2009)

*non-human mammals in ditches?!?*

Are the hedgehogs actually in the ditch with you, or just in your songs? Actually, isn't there a risk of water filling the ditch deep enough to drown or severely chill to the point of hypothermia, any hedgehoog or other mammal that fell in?!?

The country park where I work some weekends has an archaeology day every year, when members of the public can bring items to identify, look at artifacts etc. They're always welcome at the park, which includes an Iron Age ring ditch. We have to prevent some tree growth on the ring, but English Nature saye we don't have to stop people walking in / on the ring, nor children (and occasional adults) running up / down the slope - just like I used to do as a child growing up beside the Malvern Hills, near British Camp / Herefordshire Beacon.


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Minster said:


> lol i am not working this sunday as i worked last sunday. we do, as training vicars, get every other sunday off in my parish. i do 2 sunday sermons a month but i still assist the vicar with writing his sermons for the other 2. the man in charge actually doesnt get a sunday off as he has to see the sermons i deliver of a sunday. it works for me for now as i get to see my kids on a sunday morning as they and their mum are not really religious.



you sound like a well cool vicar recognising that your closest family dont have to be even tho you are in training!


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

am64 said:


> you sound like a well cool vicar recognising that your closest family dont have to be even tho you are in training!



well i do love the lord and i know he loves me, but i also love my family and would never think of trying to get them to follow my religion at all


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 15, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Are the hedgehogs actually in the ditch with you, or just in your songs? Actually, isn't there a risk of water filling the ditch deep enough to drown or severely chill to the point of hypothermia, any hedgehoog or other mammal that fell in?!?
> 
> The country park where I work some weekends has an archaeology day every year, when members of the public can bring items to identify, look at artifacts etc. They're always welcome at the park, which includes an Iron Age ring ditch. We have to prevent some tree growth on the ring, but English Nature saye we don't have to stop people walking in / on the ring, nor children (and occasional adults) running up / down the slope - just like I used to do as a child growing up beside the Malvern Hills, near British Camp / Herefordshire Beacon.



hahahahhaa, just in my songs  I've had a frog in a ditch before that was cool. And water only tends to fill them up if its clay. Bloody clay sites *grumble*

oooooooooooooooooooooh Iron Age stuff = WIN!


----------



## Copepod (Nov 15, 2009)

Digging pits deep enough to plant trees or set fence or orienteering pots isn't much fun either when it's about 6 inches soil, then chalk! Makes me admire those Iron Age diggers who made the ditch and mound in Cambridgeshire even more!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 15, 2009)

What a great thread.  Means we get to know each other better.  Fab.

I'm in the family business.  My dad is a solicitor, local south London criminal practice.   We used to do family but do a bit of wills, probate and conveyancing but mainly legal aid criminal.    He has his own firm.   I have worked for him for nearly 22 years now.   I only went there for 6 months as I wanted to work in London but no-one would employ me until I had 6 months experience.

I started at the bottom (only a small office, had about 16 staff as one time).   I ended up as his PA and the office manager and I used to choose which case the solicitors went on and what prison visits.   I used to write Wills for the clients and some of the statements I typed for the clients were fab stories and most of them not quite the truth.............  I am also the computer wizz for the office.

Then I had Jessica nearly 10  years ago and bang my life changed.  She was ill from day one and I was off work for about 4 months but as a single mum I had to work as I owned my own house etc.   Thank god I worked for my dad.   I then worked 16 hours from home.  I used to go to the office and collect work and do it at home when Jessica slept often till the early hours as I would be up testing her anyway.    When she started school and they were sorted I went back to the office but only part time.   Eventually I had had enough of south London and moved to the sea side.    I took a half salary cut, made them go digital and I again now work from home hence the reason you find me here.

I never though, in my wildest dreams thought I would end up knowing as much as I do about diabetes due to my daughter and being part of a huge community across the UK.   I now organise a weekend away in the Cotswolds for the UK Children with Diabetes Advocacy Group  yearly (Bev and Becca both come).

I loved my job.   Its a bit different now but I still enjoy it.


----------



## am64 (Nov 15, 2009)

wow adrienne i wish i could have met an employer like your Dad...and what an interesting life you have led (sadlyalot due to J's condition) but you are a supermum as a consquence...I THINK YOUR BRILLL


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 15, 2009)

am64 said:


> wow adrienne i wish i could have met an employer like your Dad...and what an interesting life you have led (sadlyalot due to J's condition) but you are a supermum as a consquence...I THINK YOUR BRILLL



Aww thanks.   I think you are all brill actually.

I have led a life and a half quite frankly but not probably travelled as much as I wanted.   I got married at 21 (not Jessica's dad) and we had to decide whether we got married or used the money we had saved to go travelling to Oz or somewhere.   We were stupid and got married.   We got divorced 5 years later.  He was an animal, a drunk animal at that so I should never have got married but I couldn't be told ..........


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 15, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Digging pits deep enough to plant trees or set fence or orienteering pots isn't much fun either when it's about 6 inches soil, then chalk! Makes me admire those Iron Age diggers who made the ditch and mound in Cambridgeshire even more!



oooooooh i know right! Those guys did so many amazing feats. I mean, look at Maiden Castle in Dorset. Ok, so it started small and was built up from a tiny hillfort to that huuuuuuuuge one. But still. A very admirable feat!


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 15, 2009)

Your course sounds good, Tom. I'm a clinical scientist in Medical Physics, so a similar type of career. But it took me 4 years post-graduation to get HPC registered, that was a good celebration that day!

The thing I like about it is using my degree to help people, and the fact that no two days are the same.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 15, 2009)

Everyone has such serious, intelligent jobs here (I'm not talking about me here I never went to uni and at college I was told I was unemployable as I mucked around so much so only lasted 6 months).

Architect wow, scientist people, land surveyor, minister, wow wow wow.  What clever people I seem to be mixing with, I'm so impressed.    

I hated school, I was a very good girl, but you could not have paid me to stay on to 6th year or uni.   The six months I went to college, most of those days was spent on buses going to places.............


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Everyone has such serious, intelligent jobs here (I'm not talking about me here I never went to uni and at college I was told I was unemployable as I mucked around so much so only lasted 6 months).
> 
> Architect wow, scientist people, land surveyor, minister, wow wow wow.  What clever people I seem to be mixing with, I'm so impressed.
> 
> I hated school, I was a very good girl, but you could not have paid me to stay on to 6th year or uni.   The six months I went to college, most of those days was spent on buses going to places.............



lol im not clever at all. i meen i did well at school but i was so much a rebal lol i nearly got expelled from school 4 times and then ended up moving away from home as my folks were really upset with me. took a huge moment in my life to help me find god and also to realise my calling


----------



## twinnie (Nov 15, 2009)

Minster said:


> thats so sad  i do hope you are able to return to work soon.
> 
> my soon to be wife is a senior care worker for people with dementia. she loves the job and the people she cares for, but finds certain policies at the place she works are really not what they should be, so she is looking to find investment to open her own care home for emi patients.



thank you i hope so too but i am kept busy with the hubby and my two kids 
i hope your missus gets the funding to open her own home that my dream one day if i win the lottery


----------



## Minster (Nov 15, 2009)

twinnie said:


> thank you i hope so too but i am kept busy with the hubby and my two kids
> i hope your missus gets the funding to open her own home that my dream one day if i win the lottery



well as i say to my partner, being a housewife is the most stressful job in the world. well i hope she does to. she has a lot of meetings this week to see if she gets the funding so i have put in a good word with the big fella upstairs lol


----------



## HelenP (Nov 16, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Everyone has such serious, intelligent jobs here



Haha, I don't!!   Now I'm feeling a tad out of my league.................... 

xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 16, 2009)

i might have been trained as an architect but have probably on worked for other architects for 6 years out of the past 20years !! private practice is not very family friendly, im now unemployed not recieving any benefit cos i have a partner who works. I cant even get a parttime job in local bed shop hahaha
ho humm thats the way it goes....i just tell my teenagers to enjoy what they do while they can !!


----------



## Caroline (Nov 16, 2009)

My official title is Collection Audit Assistant. I check all the books, magazines paintings and other artefects (objects of art furniture all kinds of stuff) held at The British Library. I get into all kinds of places no one else can...


----------



## NiVZ (Nov 18, 2009)

When I was at Primary School I was asked what I wanted to do when I grew up.  I answered 'Computers'.  I'm glad it worked out as I never had a 2nd choice.

Finished Secondary school and managed to get a place at Uni 1 year earlier than I expected doing a BSc in Computer Science.  It was a sandwich course with the 3rd year being a paid work placement where I started in the local government IT department.

Went back to Uni for 4th year and got my degree then got my first job in a small company in Ardersier (between Nairn and Inverness in the Scottish Highlands)

I'm now back at the local government where I did my placement.  I'm a bit of a Jack of all trades on computers and can turn my hand to most gadgets easily (read Fully Fledged IT geek) - but I suck at DIY so you can't have it all.

What I like most about my job is Flexi time (only joking, well half joking) and also being creative.  At the moment I spend most of my time writing small programs to make other peoples jobs easier / more efficient.  It's good fun and also gives me the skills to write my own stuff, like my own program for reading BG meters 

I'm also a full-time husband to my wife Paula (been married nearly 4 years), Dad to daughter Tahlia who is 2 years old and we're expecting baby no 2 in 20 weeks time.

P.S Great thread 

NiVZ


----------



## shiv (Nov 18, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My official title is Collection Audit Assistant. I check all the books, magazines paintings and other artefects (objects of art furniture all kinds of stuff) held at The British Library. I get into all kinds of places no one else can...



sounds great to me! do you enjoy it?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 18, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My official title is Collection Audit Assistant. I check all the books, magazines paintings and other artefects (objects of art furniture all kinds of stuff) held at The British Library. I get into all kinds of places no one else can...



That sounds like my idea of heaven.


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 18, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My official title is Collection Audit Assistant. I check all the books, magazines paintings and other artefects (objects of art furniture all kinds of stuff) held at The British Library. I get into all kinds of places no one else can...



Ooooh, serious job envy at this end!  Sounds much more interesting...I'm now working part time as a development engineer.  I studied Aeronautical Engineering at uni...think I had some misguided notion I'd actually get to play with aircraft but a lot of it's office based... never mind!  The hard work is on my days "off" when I'm at home with the rugrat!  All credit & respect to the full time mums out there - how do you do it?!! I guess I'm not creative enough!  (and I'll admit, much as  I miss M, I quite like my three days rest int he office!


----------



## shiv (Nov 18, 2009)

heh - in terms of job titles, my old one i think was the best - Senior Business Associate. it mean absolutely nothing though! everyone started off as a SBA.


----------



## am64 (Nov 19, 2009)

shiv said:


> heh - in terms of job titles, my old one i think was the best - Senior Business Associate. it mean absolutely nothing though! everyone started off as a SBA.



have you started your new job yet?


----------



## shiv (Nov 19, 2009)

still waiting on dave's CRB to clear. hopefully this week or next. we'll run out of money in about 2 weeks so it needs to hurry up!


----------



## PhilT (Nov 19, 2009)

I have worked for the UK Border Agency for nearly 7 years and before that I was in the aviation industry.


----------

